# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Fate of Lambs : Et la lumière fut.

## Tyler Durden

Bon, il est temps de vous parler de la deuxième phase de mon plan machiavélique pour conquérir la moritanie, Fate of Lambs.
 Je vois déjà vos yeux incrédules devant la surpuissance de ce que vous venez de ressentir. Ok, j'exagère un petit peu. Mais le fait est là. Ne faites pas les étonnés, je l'avai annoncé à l'époque ici (dans la balise spoiler), mais personne n'a suivi. Hm. Je sens que je vais devoir m'expliquer un peu plus si je veux repartir d'ici vivant.
 Soyons bref, Fate of Lambs est né pendant le dévelopement d'Era. Au départ, il me servait de récréation et de laboratoire, quand le dev d'Era m'étouffait. Et puis les mois se succédant les uns aux autres, mes heures sur ce projet qui n'avait pas encore de nom, s'accumulèrent de façon inquiétante. Le projet a grossi à vu d'oeil jusqu'à égaler son grand frère, voir le dépasser sur pas mal d'aspects. Une chose est maintenant sûr, vous verrez Fol bien avant Era, ce dernier ayant, pour le moment, plutôt l'air d'un veillard décrépit face à l'enfant terrible.
 Parlons en d'ailleurs de l'enfant terrible. Fate of Lambs est donc aussi un RPG/Point&Click qui vous plongera dans un univers médieval assez sombre et ulcéré d'histoires politiques louches. Le jeu vous proposera d'incarner un homme ou une femme avec des stats  définies au hasard d'un ou plusieurs lancé de dés, vous obligeant à jouer avec un personnage qui aura forcement des defaults. Le jeu reposera totalement sur ces stats, assurant un déroulement immersif ou vos choix auront de réelles conséquences.
 Je vous vois déjà venir avec vos gros pieds sales : "Donc Fol c'est Era au moyen âge quoi." (Copyright mrchocolat) Et bien... Dans une certaine mesure, oui. Fate of Lambs est par la force des choses dans la continuité d'Era. D'ailleurs les dernières infos postés ici devraient maintenant résonner autrement à la lecture puisqu'en fait c'était des infos amorcant cette annonce.
 Alors ne vous inquietez pas Era n'est pas mort, loin de là, mais il représente dorénavant l'avenir. Le premier jeu de Koya Game sera Fate of Lambs. Le jeu est relativement bien avancé et j'espère pouvoir le finir pour l'été 2010. Je table sur environ 15 h de jeu avec une rejouabilité totale.
 Voici quelques screens à vous mettre dans le... sous la dent en attendant.


Voir la news (13 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Cocolastyco

Hello,
Fan de vos editos, je déplore les fautes d'ortho dans l'article et dans le jeu : "Pur Folie", y a pas un truc qui vous chatouille ? Enfin, pour l'immersion c'est quand même mieux sans fautes d'ortho...
Mintenan, skejendi...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ma nana ma lâchement abandonné. C'est elle qui corrigeait les fautes. Il y a plus important, je mange du chocolat qui a le goût de fromage pour survivre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Une suggestion en passant : la calligraphie gothique, c'est un peu vu et revu dans le JV médiéval. Pourquoi ne pas faire plus original avec des onciales, carolines, humanistiques ou autres bénéventines ?

----------


## Cocolastyco

Sale temps pour les devs... Je comprends. Mais un petit passage par la case correcteur orthographique ne mange pas de pain, avec ou sans chocolat fromagé et t'évitera les erreurs grossières.

----------


## alegria unknown

Eh beh, ça chôme pas chez Koya Games ! Respect.

----------


## Da-Soth

La Moritanie c'est le pays des mojito ?

----------


## Froyok

Sympa, ça a une belle gueule je trouve !  :;): 
Bon, je suis pas sur d'y jouer néanmoins, mais au moins, ça donne envie... On voit que l'expérience acquise sur Era est bien réutilisé ici, bon courage pour finir tout ça.

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors là...





Chapeau, M'sieur Durden...




Mais en même temps ça fait un peu chier : je n'aurai pas assez de bave à déverser pour tous tes projets, si ça continue...

 :Bave:

----------


## Tyler Durden

On va croire que je te paye à force ^^'.

----------


## Diwydiant

Va falloir y penser, oui...


 :tired:

----------


## Foxone

On pourra coucher au milieu de toutes ces intrigues ? Le fait de coucher permettra d'en résoudre ??

Sinon je prend pas !

----------


## Drayke

Mauritanie...non? :\

----------


## Darkath

:sadpanda:

Pourquoiiiiiii ????  ::cry:: 

Retourne bosser sur Era, toouuuut d'suite !

été 2010 .... Alors Era c'est pour l'après 2012 si je comprend bien  ::|:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

En faisant une interruption si radidal tu crains pas avoir du mal a reperndre Era Vulgaris ,

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En faisant une interruption si radidal tu crains pas avoir du mal a reperndre Era Vulgaris ,


Non les deux jeux font partie d'une même démarche, d'un même but, d'une même envie, d'un même état d'esprit. J'ai juste du faire un choix et les évènements n'en faisant, comme bien souvent dans la vie, qu'à leurs tête, j'ai choisi de mettre en avant Fol plutôt qu' Era car ce dernier, dans mon esprit, ce doit d'être parfait et est amené à muter encore, c'est dans sa nature depuis le départ.
Fate of Lambs non.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h50 ----------




> Pourquoiiiiiii ???? 
> 
> Retourne bosser sur Era, toouuuut d'suite !


Il te plait pas le petit frère ?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Il doit pas aier les univers médévieux

----------


## ERISS

> Bon, il est temps de vous parler de la deuxième phase de mon plan machiavélique pour conquérir la moritanie, Fate of Lambs.
>  Je vois déjà vos yeux incrédules devant la surpuissance de ce que vous venez de ressentir.


Oah bravo! pour ton Point and Blade, Mount and Click?




> Le jeu vous proposera d'incarner un homme ou une femme avec des stats définies au hasard d'un ou plusieurs lancé de dés, vous obligeant à jouer avec un personnage qui aura forcement des defaults. Le jeu reposera totalement sur ces stats, assurant un déroulement immersif ou vos choix auront de réelles conséquences.


Heu c'est un jeu, subir la fatalité c'est pas forcément une immersion marrante.
On devrait pouvoir choisir un minimum un perso qui nous convienne. Tu comptes à ce qu'on retire à la création une infinité de persos comme avec D&D2??

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu peux relancer les dés un certain nombre de fois, mais je trouve ca très intéressant de jouer avec un personnage imposé par le hasard, c'est comme à la naissance, t'as pas choisis d'être laid pas vrai ? C'est rooolepllaaaay.

----------


## Narushima

Il avait vu le jour dans les selles de sa mère pendue ?
Sa mère étaient des chevaux qu'ont a pendus ???!!!???? ::O:  ::O:  ::O:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hm... Dois-je réellement te faire un dessin ?

----------


## Darkath

> Il te plait pas le petit frère ?


J'ai toujours détesté les gniards  :tired: 

Franchement je suis déçu parceque j'adorais le concept et l'ambiance Era Vulgaris, dès le premier devblog, là ça me laisse un peu de marbre, mais bon ça c'est juste une opinion personnelle et on en a rien a carrer.

Par contre je trouve dommage que tu ne te focalise pas sur un projet en cours et que tu te disperse en commençant quelque chose de différent.

Duke Vulgaris forever ?  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Par contre je trouve dommage que tu ne te focalise pas sur un projet en cours et que tu te disperse en commençant quelque chose de différent.


Je ne commence pas, le dev de Fol à commencer il y a environ 6 mois et est étroitement lié à celui d'Era.
Et ne t'inquiètes pas, une fois n'est pas coutume, je me focalise bien sur un seul projet. 
Fate of Lambs, et ensuite Era.

----------


## Darkath

> Je ne commence pas, le dev de Fol à commencer il y a environ 6 mois et est étroitement lié à celui d'Era.
> Et ne t'inquiètes pas, une fois n'est pas coutume, je me focalise bien sur un seul projet. 
> Fate of Lambs, et ensuite Era.


Mouais  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mouais


"Mouais ?" La preuve, tu l'as dans le début de la news (le spoiler du lien).

Era est un peu mon Vietnam, c'est, à mon échelle, un projet pharaonique que je ne veux pas louper, Fate of Lambs est déjà bien avancé et j'ai besoin, d'un point de vue créatif, de finir un jeu complet, et de montrer de quoi je suis capable. 
C'est une sorte de passage obligé dans mon processus créatif, le dev d'Era est un chemin long et ardu et ne correspond pas à ce profil.
"Avant de gagner la guerre, il faut détruire ce bunker qui me bloque le passage." 
Chaque chose en son temps.
Après, je ne peux rien faire de plus pour te convaincre de l'intérêt de Fol.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Lambs" = agneaux.
S'quoi ce titre pourri ?
D'ailleurs pourquoi coller un titre anglais sur un titre en français, pour faire "in" ?

Allez bordayl, un titre français, tout de suite.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Je regarde les screenshots et là, j'avoue que j'aime beaucoup le rendu / design des persos entre réaliste et illustratif... et ... et ... ho mon dieu la 4 ieme capture, on dirait l'écran de départ de l'ancetre Return to Zork.
Rien que pour ça  ( bon et j'ai bien aimé Era aussi) j'veux y jouer !  :;):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Allez bordayl, un titre français, tout de suite.


Je dirais même plus, en _vieux_ français.

----------


## Shamanix

Hooo, c'est beau les décors ! Tu es aller faire de la photo en Lozère ? ^^
Sinon, why not.

----------


## Mephisto

> "Mouais ?" La preuve, tu l'as dans le début de la news (le spoiler du lien).
> 
> Era est un peu mon Vietnam, c'est, à mon échelle, un projet pharaonique que je ne veux pas louper, Fate of Lambs est déjà bien avancé et j'ai besoin, d'un point de vue créatif, de finir un jeu complet, et de montrer de quoi je suis capable. 
> C'est une sorte de passage obligé dans mon processus créatif, le dev d'Era est un chemin long et ardu et ne correspond pas à ce profil.
> "Avant de gagner la guerre, il faut détruire ce bunker qui me bloque le passage." 
> Chaque chose en son temps.
> Après, je ne peux rien faire de plus pour te convaincre de l'intérêt de Fol.


C'est très vrai et je vois parfaitement ce que tu veux dire Tyler. Quand on se lance dans un tel projet, c'est long, ça prend la tête, y a des moments de doutes, surtout quand on veut vraiment faire quelquechose d'abouti au final. On fait un premier jet, on en vire la moitié, on peaufine le reste, on developpe certaines choses, et on avance comme ça. Et putain quand ça fait des mois que tu essayes de rendre le truc cohérent, t'as qu'une envie, c'est le faire partager. Sauf qu'au final, c'est jamais à la hauteur de ta vision première, et tu reportes, tu reportes...Et ça, même si ça te permet d'améliorer ton travail, c'est usant. 

Alors à coté tu commences à faire un autre truc, un peu plus simple, pour essayer de nouvelles choses, tester des idées, un truc plus modeste auxquels tu te donnes des limites, pour être sur qu'un jour tu le sortiras.
Et ce jour là tu auras enfin abouti à quelquechose. Durant le dev tu as des screens, des modèles, des lignes de code, mais rien de construit, rien que tu puisses présenter dignement, et là enfin c'est le soulagement et la fierté d'avoir réussi quelquechose. ( Bon j'ai l'air de me la jouer mais je passe par là moi aussi en ce moment, jviens de reporter pour au moins un bon mois mon propre projet ).

Alors rien que pour tout ça, je comprends Tyler et lui souhaite bon courage pour le dev de ses deux projets. D'autant que Fate of Lambs ( bon je reconnais, le titre fait un peu album de power metal bidon ) a l'air d'avoir un petit charme graphique pas dégueu, et augure du bon dans le genre RPG à l'ancienne.  ::wub:: 

Certes Fate of Lambs ne sera pas Era, pas aussi long, profond, toussa,
mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il sera pourri, ce sera sans doute un bonne mise en bouche pour la suite ( et aussi espérons le une bonne vitrine pour Koya Game pour la sortie d'Era ).

Pour le titre, pourquoi pas un autre titre en latin ? Une sorte de marque de fabrique.

Une démo pour bientot ?  ::lol::   :Bave: 

[mode laputeàtyler : OFF ]

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci Mephisto je commençai à me sentir un peu incompris ^^.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h28 ----------




> Certes Fate of Lambs ne sera pas Era, pas aussi long, profond, toussa,
> mais c'est pas pour ça qu'il sera pourri, ce sera sans doute un bonne mise en bouche pour la suite ( et aussi espérons le une bonne vitrine pour Koya Game pour la sortie d'Era ).
> 
> [mode laputeàtyler : OFF ]


Pour l'instant c'est même le contraire Fol est, à mon avis de père, mieux né qu'Era. (Sympa le paternel)

---------- Post ajouté à 13h30 ----------




> "Lambs" = agneaux.
> S'quoi ce titre pourri ?
> D'ailleurs pourquoi coller un titre anglais sur un titre en français, pour faire "in" ?


C'est pour faire parler les bavards.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

T'as bien fait de te lancer dans un nouveau projet, j'y croyais pas de toute façon à Era. :grosconnard:

----------


## Narushima

> Hm... Dois-je réellement te faire un dessin ?


Oui, parce que selle = 

et *scelle* = 


Les mots ont un sens. Et une orthographe.
Et + 1 pour le titre en français.

----------


## Flyn

> Oui, parce que selle = 
> http://www.western-sellerie.com/images/SELLE-VERAY.jpg
> et *scelle* = 
> http://ca.img.v4.skyrock.net/ca8/mon...19768098_1.jpg
> 
> Les mots ont un sens. Et une orthographe.
> Et + 1 pour le titre en français.


Euh, c'est la première fois que je le vois écris comme ça. Pour moi, le caca c'est délicieux "selles" aussi.

Très beau dessin néanmoins.

----------


## ElGato

> Oui, parce que selle = 
> http://www.western-sellerie.com/images/SELLE-VERAY.jpg
> et *scelle* = 
> http://ca.img.v4.skyrock.net/ca8/mon...19768098_1.jpg


Non.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Curieusement, il y a d'autres fautes d'orthographes. Mais vous, dès que ça parle de caca...

----------


## Narushima

Woah, en effet...me sens tout con du coup.
Je vais laisser mon coup comme preuve flagrante de ma honte.

----------


## Flyn

> Curieusement, il y a d'autres fautes d'orthographe*s*. Mais vous, dès que ça parle de caca...


Et non, pas que. Mais là c'était vraiment pour me marrer ::P:

----------


## Dark Fread

> Tu peux relancer les dés un certain nombre de fois, mais je trouve ca très intéressant de jouer avec un personnage imposé par le hasard, c'est comme à la naissance, t'as pas choisis d'être laid pas vrai ? C'est rooolepllaaaay.


Effectivement, je suis assez enthousiaste par rapport à cette idée. Évidemment, il faudra donc que tout personnage soit jouable... Ce qui promet une grande richesse de gameplay, mais aussi beaucoup de boulot. Bon courage, donc !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Effectivement, je suis assez enthousiaste par rapport à cette idée. Évidemment, il faudra donc que tout personnage soit jouable... Ce qui promet une grande richesse de gameplay, mais aussi beaucoup de boulot. Bon courage, donc !


Le hasard fait bien les choses car quand il nous sort un personnage qui a 10 en force, beaucoup de chance et assez riche, il ce peut qu'il soit crétin comme pas possible ce qui nous oblige par la suite à jouer avec ce défaut. Comme on peut très bien relancer les dés mais au risque de perdre les qualités que l'on avait...
J'ai essayé de relancer des centaines de fois pour avoir un perso parfait et ca n'a jamais fonctionné. Il y a toujours eu un truc qui merde. Et quand bien même un joueur arriverait à avoir des stats très hautes un peu partout, et bien il jouerait avec un héros surdoué, c'est roleplay.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Les mots ont un sens. Et une orthographe.


Oui j'ai vu ca  ::P: . 
Je vais sceller à jamais ce topic pour le ressortir quand bon me semblera.

----------


## Cocolastyco

> Et non, pas que. Mais là c'était vraiment pour me marrer


/ bescherelle on : Euh non... orthographe ne prend pas de s car il n'est pas épithèthe de fautes... Comme "fautes de grammaire". /bescherelle off
Mais bon pas de souci ce n'est qu'un forum.

----------


## Flyn

> / bescherelle on : Euh non... orthographe ne prend pas de s car il n'est pas épithèthe de fautes... Comme "fautes de grammaire". /bescherelle off
> Mais bon pas de souci ce n'est qu'un forum.


Je sais, c'est justement la faute que je corrigeais.

Mais merci quand même, on va pas non plus pourrir le topic à Tyler  ::P:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon, ouvrez un topic sur l'ortho si ca vous branche, mais là si on pouvait parler de choses réellement intéressantes comme la création, l'imaginaire ou accessoirement le jeu... J'avais un prof de philo qui n'était vraiment pas tendre avec la supposé intelligence des gens qui ne parle que d'orthographe, mais ceci est un autre débat, bref vous êtes hors charte et vous polluez mon topac. *faché*.




> Mais merci quand même, on va pas non plus pourrir le topic à Tyler


Meuh non quel idée.

----------


## Cocolastyco

Désolé pour mes posts sur l'ortho mais si je n'appréciais pas le fond des articles de canard qui sont généralement bien écrits... J'irais sur Yahoo News pour relever les fautes... 
Mais forcé de constater que cet article est en-deça de la qualité habituelle (sur la forme)... Et pour un lecteur assidu, c'est difficile de voir l'orthographe massacré dans cet îlot de gaudriole en langue francaise généralement bien écrite.
D'autre part, ma démarche n'est pas celle d'un donneur de leçon et de corriger les fautes du site car il m'arrive aussi d'en faire, mais plus vous aider à ne pas livrer un jeu dont l'orthographe serait douteuse (mon 1er post: Pur folie). Dans un point n' click c'est quand même plus gênant que sur un FPS...

/mode troll on : Maintenant sur le fond, je trouve Mr Durden que vous développez vos projets extrêmement près des poteaux. /mode troll off

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ton ego est envahissant apparemment... Ça doit être embêtant.
 Petite précision, je ne suis pas un rédacteur de CPC, le site n'est plus exclusivement pro mais alimenté par la communauté. Dans une communauté il y a des gens qui excellent en orthographe et d'autre non. C'est tout. 
Ce qui m'intéresse c'est la création, l'orthographe, je me le colle profond dans le fion pour être assez clair, j'ai beaucoup de choses à gérer avant l'ortho dans la création d'un jeu. Une fois le dev fini, le jeu sera corrigé, ne t'inquiètes pas. Chacun son travail. Merci de ta compréhension.

----------


## Darkath

C'est bizarre ton avatar, tant que je le regarde pas dans les yeux j'ai l'impression que c'est gollum... ça fait 3 fois que ça me le fait aujourd'hui ... c'est grave docteur ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu vois les fotes daurtograf ca peut être sympa aussi, j'ai tapé "golum" sur google images, pour me rafraichir la mémoire et je suis tombé sur une photo de lui avec sa petite amie en plein craccraczizipanpan. J'aurai tapé "gollum" je ne l'aurai pas vu.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu vois les fotes daurtograf ca peut être sympa aussi, j'ai tapé "golum" sur google images, pour me rafraichir la mémoire et je suis tombé sur une photo de lui avec sa petite amie en plein craccraczizipanpan. J'aurai tapé "gollum" je ne l'aurai pas vu.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Il aura des rats ? et des cochons , je peut être le roi des rats et des cochons ?

----------


## kilfou

Oh le lourd.  ::|: 

Le pire, c'est que quand j'ai vu qu'il avait le dernier message, je me suis dit "Putain il va encore demander d'être dans le jeu.". 

 ::|:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et ouais, je suis bien malheureux parce que l'annonce de ce jeux a était à 80% un appât à troll... J'aurai su, je l'aurai gardé au chaud comme initialement prévu...

----------


## kilfou

Ca me fait penser que j'ai même pas donner mon avis.  ::ninja:: 

J'adore ta patte graphique, même si je regrette un peu la petite bonnasse de EV (j'ai oublié son nom mais pas son corps  :Bave: ). Les décors font très photo et y a guère que le squelette que je trouve foiré : doit manquer des ombres je pense.

Et content que tu nous sortes un truc bientôt. Keep up the good work !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca me fait penser que j'ai même pas donner mon avis. 
> 
> J'adore ta patte graphique, même si je regrette un peu la petite bonnasse de EV (j'ai oublié son nom mais pas son corps ). Les décors font très photo et y a guère que le squelette que je trouve foiré : doit manquer des ombres je pense.
> 
> Et content que tu nous sortes un truc bientôt. Keep up the good work !


Huhu mais l'équivalent de claudia est présent dans Fol:

Et je ne parle même pas de la serveuse de l'auberge...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je préfére Claudia

----------


## kilfou

Elle est très accorte la gente demoiselle.  :Bave: 

Je suis impressionné, tyler. T'arrives à faire des bonnasses sexy mais pas vulgaires.
Classe.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Claudia > La boniche la

----------


## Froyok

> Huhu mais l'équivalent de claudia est présent dans Fol:
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g.../efzefzfzf.jpg
> Et je ne parle même pas de la serveuse de l'auberge...


Elle rappelle une actrice, zarb ça...

----------


## Cocolastyco

> Ton ego est envahissant apparemment... Ça doit être embêtant.


Tu me traites de gros c.. en somme ? 
Désolé que tu le prennes comme ça. Je m'inscrivais pourtant dans un élan communautaire : Tu livres quelques images d'un jeu en cours développement. Je te donne une impression sur ce que je pensais sur la forme de ton jeu (images à l'appui, vu que c'est ce que tu livres).
Et c'est moi qui ait un problème avec mon égo ?

C'est dommage car jusqu'ici, il n'y avait que tes fautes qui me piquaient les yeux...
Tes articles seront des pièges à troll si tu y prêtes le flan (le mien était pour détendre l'atmosphère). Je te donnais juste un conseil pour t'éviter de passer pour une tanche en ortho... 
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi... et Ton prof de philo bla bla et patati et patata. 
Y'en a qui sont meilleurs en ortho que d'autres... d'autres plus doués à faire des jeux. Mais pour autant, on peut toujours s'entendre et s'entraider (on peut se moquer aussi parce que c'est drôle).

Pour parler le jeu en lui-même car tu n'as livré que quelques détails qui me paraissent "sympatoches", j'ai pour habitude de donner mon avis(si vraiment il t'intéresse) que sur des produits testés et plus aboutis.

MAIS Ne te prives surtout pas de poster de nouveau. 
Après tout, je comprends la solitude d'un "créateur", surtout si celui-ci a été lâchement abandonné par sa copine et qui, comme tu dis, s'alimente n'importe comment. Je me passerai de réagir dessus à l'avenir. 
Si il n'y a que les posts de ton fan club qui t'intéresse, je m'en voudrais moi, de te froisser dans ton ego...

Allez, t'es finalement le cauchemar de Jack, Tyler... pfff

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ok.

----------


## Froyok

> Je te donnais juste un conseil pour t'éviter de passer pour une tanche en ortho...


Ha mais ça, c'est trop tard...  ::P: 
Le truc c'est surtout que les réflections sur l'ortho, autant les faire par MP, c'est toutjours moins désagréable, que de voir une sorte de Hors-Sujet qui ne sert qu'à corriger les fautes. Dixit ton premier post. Tu donnes pas du tout envie à Tyler de continuer en l'enfonçant comme ça. Merde quoi, t'es le premier à poster, et ta seule réaction c'est de venir l'emmerder avec son ortho ? Je suis d'accord que c'est pas fameux parfois, mais de la à l'emmerder alors que son but c'est de partager son jeu, sa passion de création, et pas sa connaissance du Bescherelle...  ::(: 




> Après tout, je comprends la solitude d'un "créateur", surtout si celui-ci a été lâchement abandonné par sa copine et qui, comme tu dis, s'alimente n'importe comment. Je me passerai de réagir dessus à l'avenir. 
> Si il n'y a que les posts de ton fan club qui t'intéresse, je m'en voudrais moi, de te froisser dans ton ego...


Tu me dis ce que tu as fumé, que je test ?  :tired: 


Au final dans tous ça, on finit par occulter le jeu...

-------------

Donc Tyler, dis moi : on peut en savoir un peu plus sur l'histoire, un p'tit résumé ? Tu as une histoire globale, ou plusieurs grosses quêtes ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Donc Tyler, dis moi : on peut en savoir un peu plus sur l'histoire, un p'tit résumé ? Tu as une histoire globale, ou plusieurs grosses quêtes ?


Voici l'intro, c'est volontairement classique pour mieux développer une histoire à base d'embrouilles politiques et de surprises assez surprenantes (hoho), mais ce sera naturellement plus sympa de découvrir ca en jouant.

_"Il fut un temps où le fer, le sang et le feu
régnaient en maître sur le monde.

Un temps ou Vladimir le Démoniaque et sa 
légion de barbares sanguinaires déferlaient 
sur les royaumes tel la peste sur les troupeaux.

Le Démon ne laissait derrière lui que des chemins
jonchés de cendres et de cadavres. Nombreux
furent les braves et les justes qui périrent sous
ses coups d'épée enragés.

La rumeur racontait qu'il avait vu le jour dans
les selles de sa mère pendue, et que le Diable
en personne l'avait recueilli. 

Jean le Normand, votre arrière grand père, fut 
le héros qui arracha la tête du Démoniaque lors 
du siège de la cité de Dalgelhe.

Aujourd'hui, les hordes du Démon ne sont plus
qu'une vielle légende que l'on raconte aux
enfants pour les effrayer quand vient la nuit.

Mais au delà des terres...

Là où même le vent semble s'arrêter de souffler...

D'étranges rumeurs colportées par d'obscures
vagabonds, font état d'un démon sans tête qui
lèverait une armée de morts-vivants pour se
venger."_

----------


## Froyok

> _ Vladimir le Démoniaque 
> [...]
> Jean le Normand_


 :tired: 
Ha ouais, très.. trop classique. T'as pas un peu plus "classieux" comme noms ?

http://www.lesprenoms.net/lustrehf18901998.htm
Grâce à ça, mon méchant à moi il s'appelle *Narcisse* !  :B):

----------


## sissi

Quoi quessekizont les normands ?  ::O:

----------


## Froyok

> Quoi quessekizont les normands ?


Ils sentent mauvais, comme les bretons.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Toi tu veux une guerre.

----------


## Froyok

> Toi tu veux une guerre.


_MATCH_ / _BRETAGNE_ – NOUVELLE-ZELANDE

*_"Houuu - ha !"_*

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ha ouais, très.. trop classique. T'as pas un peu plus "classieux" comme noms ?


Classieux ? Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire classieux ? Pour moi ca ne veut rien dire. Tous les choix que je fais, même les plus minimes ont une raison, une histoire. Jean le normand c'est l'homme le plus "classieux" que la terre ait portée. Simple, bon et droit. Mon grand père.

----------


## Froyok

> Classieux ? Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire classieux ? Pour moi ca ne veut rien dire. Tout les choix que je fais, même les plus minimes ont une raison, une histoire. Jean le normand c'est juste l'homme le plus "classieux" que la terre ait portée. Simple, bon et droit. Mon grand père.


Je trouve que les noms font trop courant, ce qui empêche de démarque le personnage. "Le normand, Le démoniaque" ok, mais le prénom, pour moi un personnage, on s'en souvient justement parce qu'il a quelque chose de différent face aux personnages habituels. Ça passe par son allure, son attitude, sa personnalité, et... son nom. Faut un nom accrocheur. Et la Jean...

Pour moi ça revient à appeler le héros "Dupont"...  :tired: 

Enfin bon, à toi de voir... je critique pas ton le pourquoi, c'est juste qu'avec le peu que l'on en voit, c'est l'impression que ça donne.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je trouve que les noms font trop courant, ce qui empêche de démarque le personnage.


Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec ca. Et tu le dis en dessous à un mot près.



> "Le normand, Le démoniaque" ok, mais le prénom, pour moi un personnage, on s'en souvient justement parce qu'il a quelque chose de différent face aux personnages habituels. Ça passe par son allure, son attitude, sa personnalité, et... son nom.


Ça passe par son allure, son attitude, sa personnalité, son histoire et... c'est tout. Si ton personnage a besoin d'un nom original pour marquer les esprits c'est un personnage raté. 

Le nom doit marquer les esprits par ses actes comme un barbare qui ferait preuve d'une violence titanesque, son nom aussi banal soit-il ferait trembler les plus braves, même si il s'appelle Medor. Medor a arraché la tête de 300 enfants avec ses dents. On rigole pas avec Medor. Si après c'est juste pour une histoire "stylistique".... On se connait un peu maintenant, tu dois savoir ce que j'en pense du "style".

Vouloir à tout pris se démarquer et être original peut donner aussi un rendu exotique extrêmement désagréable pour la crédibilité d'un univers.
Dans mon cas, un univers médiéval volontairement classique, je parle de terres, de pierres, de bois. Jean c'est Jean. Un coup d'épée dans le bide, c'est un coup d'épée dans le bide, le héros ne va pas tourner sur lui même pour être original.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Il n'en a pas dans le genre de Claudia ? c'est dommage

----------


## Mephisto

Wouah la nouvelle bombasse elle est pas sur ton webcomic ?  ::o: 

Vivement une démo.  :Bave: 

Pour en venir à cette histoire de nom, ça me choque pas plus que ça, évidemment ça sonne pas classe un "Jean" ou autre, mais si tyler à choisi de placer son jeu dans un contexte médiéval relativement "realiste", voir "historique", Jean c'est mieux que Faramir par exemple, et quelque part, on évite les clichés habituels de noms med-fan à deux balles.  ::|: 


Ptain mais pourquoi je le défends dans tout mes posts.  ::ninja:: 

Tiens en parlant de nom, on sera un héros sans nom, ou pas ? 
La bombasse on se la tapera pour résoudre une quête ?  :tired:

----------


## Froyok

> Pour en venir à cette histoire de nom, ça me choque pas plus que ça, évidemment ça sonne pas classe un "Jean" ou autre, mais si tyler à choisi de placer son jeu dans un contexte médiéval relativement "realiste", voir "historique", Jean c'est mieux que Faramir par exemple, et quelque part, on évite les clichés habituels de noms med-fan à deux balles.


Consulte donc le lien de mon ancien post, ça renvois à tous les prénoms courant du 19e...
Dans le tas on trouve des truc pue courant et qui passent bien, comme :

*Onésime
*Narcisse
*Octave
*Augustin
*Adélard
*Edmond (Dantès ?)

etc...

Bon je pose un copyright sur ces noms la, j'en ai besoin pour mon jeu !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mephisto

C'est certes moins courant, mais de la à dire que ça passe bien... ::rolleyes:: 

D'autant que le 19ème siècle niveau prénoms moyenageux, je suis pas sur que ce soit la meilleure période.  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> *Onésime
> *Narcisse
> *Octave
> *Augustin
> *Adélard
> *Edmond (Dantès ?)


Bof.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je préfère encore le nom Jean que un Lles prénoms fantasy habituel dans des univers médéviaux non fantastique

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Wouah la nouvelle bombasse elle est pas sur ton webcomic ?


Oui exact  :;): .




> Tiens en parlant de nom, on sera un héros sans nom, ou pas ?


Je ne sais pas, c'est encore en cours de réflexion.




> La bombasse on se la tapera pour résoudre une quête ?


Possible c'est une prostituée...

----------


## Darkath

> Bof.


Sans tomber dans les Adéliard qui font un peu trop XVIII - XIX a mon gout pour un jeu moyennageux, on peut quand même éviter les jean et les vladimir. Un personnage qui à une bonne personnalité une bonne gueule, une bonne histoire et des bonnes répliques, si il a un nom de merde ben ça le fait pas.

Jean c'est plus le genre de nom que t'espère voir sur un personnage ultra secondaire quasi-inexistant, genre "Jean le palfrenier" pas le nom que tu vois dès l'intro.

Pour la peine je te balance une liste non exhaustive de nom masculins moyen ageux



> Hugues, Sylvestre, Geoffroi, Edmond, Eudes, Herbert, Ratbold, Ramulf, Hervé, Godefroi, Raoul, Landri, Helgaud, Roland, Artaud, Ebble, Glaber, Herlvin, Thibaud, Adhémar, Grégoire, Gerbert, Edouard, Chidelric, Gui, Augier, Léon, Brunon, Audebert, Henri, Renoul, Gislebert, Rodolphe, Walon, Hagrold, Guillaume, Charles, Arnoul, Robert, Benoit, Ascelin, Abbon, Milon, Boniface, Baudoin, Jean, Philibert, Sigefroi, Fulbert, Thierry, Mayeul, Louis, Lothaire, Gilbert, Jacques, Gil, Raimon, Bernard, Mathieu, Pierre, Bernard, Martin, Jaquemet, Hugues, Bertin, Colin, Guiart, Gilles, Albert, Yves, Eudes, Renaud, Aubert, Clément, Guillot, Nicolas, Emery, Albald, Landry, Ingebald, Ermenold, Sorin, Burchard, Sulion, Ascelin, Roger, Balot, Thion, Bertrand, Barthélémy, Adam, Morel, Odard, Ermier, Gérard, Durand, Genson, Durandet, Estienne, Michiel, Jehan, Orry, Sulpice, Lisois, Gelduin, Haimon, Geoffroy, Olivier, Richoard, Eustache, Laurent, Hausset, Enguerrand, Simon, Simonet, Trotin, Bohémond, Bardouyl, Doat, Guilhem, Martin, Isarn, Vital, Thomas, Fermand, Baudos, Guy, Poncet, Astier, Bertin, Jacquemet, Honoré, Thomassin, Giefroi, Harpin, Arneïs, Aimeri, Hernaut, Beuve, Julien...


Avec des noms comme ça tu met direct dans l'ambiance ! (oui je sais jean et jacques sont dans la liste mais on peut pas y couper). Raoul le Normand et Barthélémy le vampire, direct ça en jette plus  ::XD::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Nan mais vous inquiétez pas, je suis un féru d'histoire, je connais tous ces noms, mais je sais ce que je fais.

----------


## Mephisto

Laissez le faire, il a une vision... ::wub:: 

...comme Todd Howard ?  :tired: 





> Possible c'est une prostituée...





Tiens d'ailleurs, est ce que les jeux indés sur PC, vendus sur le net sont soumis à la classification PEGI ?

----------


## Froyok

> est ce que les jeux indés sur PC, vendus sur le net sont soumis à la classification PEGI ?


Je crois pas. Surtout si tu le vends par steam. Mais faut déjà le vendre ton jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible de vendre un jeu ayant le moteur d'RPG Maker,le logiciel n'est pas libre de droit et surtout la version FR est illégal.

Ce n'est pas grave si le jeu est gratuit mais vendre un jeu qui utilise un moteur piraté et non libre de droit ce n'est pas possible.

----------


## Mephisto

Ben...ouais, ptet, mais y a un soucis là parce que si je me souviens bien tyler comptait les vendre ses jeux.  ::huh:: 


Après quelques petites recherches pour accéder à la classification PEGI, il faut d'abord acquérir une licence, cependant je n'ai rien lu concernant le caractère obligatoire ou non de cette classification, donc osef je pense, hein.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ce n'est pas grave si le jeu est gratuit mais vendre un jeu qui utilise un moteur piraté et non libre de droit ce n'est pas possible.


Sauf que j'ai la licence original acheté avec du vrai argent qui me permet bien de vendre si j'en ai envie, de même j'ai la licence pour mes logiciels 3D etc... Je suis quelqu'un d'honnête moi monsieur.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

La dernière version du RPG Maker classique a été traduite en Anglais finalement ?

Je voulait juste m'assurer que tu été dans la légalité.
Vends les et je les acheterais.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep la version officiel anglaise de VX est légal. La licence est d'une quarantaine d'euros. (Ça dépends du taux de change naturellement).

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Ton moteur doit être assez personnalise non ? je comprend pas pourquoi tu as spécialement pris RPG Maker comme moteur.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep il est même bien personnalisé, j'ai du rajouter 50% de fonctionnalités en plus, c'est simple en terme de 2D je peux maintenant tout lui demander, je n'ai plus de limite dans la création. (Pour m'entrainer j'avais même quasiment reproduit "Maniac mansion" à l'identique.)
Je l'ai choisi car j'aime bien détourner des trucs dit "simple" pour leurs faire cracher leurs boyaux et les pousser plus loin que ceux à quoi ils sont destinés à la base, (un peu le délire de tuner une 2 chevaux ou de ceux qui construise des fortifications médiévales avec les moyens de l'époque).
J'aime bien aussi le coté archaïque et oldschool du truc, je vais pas faire un rpg qui s'inspire des jeux d'aventure des années 90 avec un moteur 3D surpuissant.
Au delà de ca, je connaissais déjà le langage de programmation Ruby ce qui m'a évité d'apprendre autre chose.
Et il y a une petite raison sentimentale pour clore le tout.

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est beau...


 :Emo: 




Et si rare, de nos jours...

:vieux-con-de-25-ans:

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

En plus ça rajoute de l'originalité car tu utilise un moteur unique,j'ai pas trouver d'équivalent du rendu de la démo d'Era Vulgaris

----------


## Froyok

> En plus ça rajoute de l'originalité car tu utilise un moteur unique,j'ai pas trouver d'équivalent du rendu de la démo d'Era Vulgaris


Bah si, tu prends blender...  :ouaiouai: 
RPG maker ne sert que de liant, sinon c'est du ruby+render blender et retouches photoshop (toshop pour le rendu "dessin" des fond et paysages).
Par contre chapeau quand même, car ça doit te prendre du temps de créer toutes ces scène en 3D...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je n'utilise plus blender, j'utilise le trio vue/poser/sketchup.

----------


## Froyok

Ha ok, ça doit vachement te faciliter les choses alors !  :;): 
Vue = vue d'esprit ? C'est simple comme soft ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep c'est assez abordable.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ça passe par son allure, son attitude, sa personnalité, son histoire et... c'est tout. Si ton personnage a besoin d'un nom original pour marquer les esprits c'est un personnage raté. 
> 
> Le nom doit marquer les esprits par ses actes comme un barbare qui ferait preuve d'une violence titanesque, son nom aussi banal soit-il ferait trembler les plus braves, même si il s'appelle Medor. Medor a arraché la tête de 300 enfants avec ses dents. On rigole pas avec Medor. Si après c'est juste pour une histoire "stylistique".... On se connait un peu maintenant, tu dois savoir ce que j'en pense du "style".
> 
> Vouloir à tout pris se démarquer et être original peut donner aussi un rendu exotique extrêmement désagréable pour la crédibilité d'un univers.
> Dans mon cas, un univers médiéval volontairement classique, je parle de terres, de pierres, de bois. Jean c'est Jean. Un coup d'épée dans le bide, c'est un coup d'épée dans le bide, le héros ne va pas tourner sur lui même pour être original.


Honnêtement, tu crois que si Conan s'était appelé en réalité "Gérard le Barbare", autant de monde retiendrait le nom et le personnage, et serait capable d'en parler sans rigoler ?

Les noms sont importants aussi.

Un jeu avec un type qui s'appelle "Jean le Normand" ça me fait plus penser à une production Grolandaise qu'autre chose ...  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Moi je parle de personnages réels, l'histoire est rempli de noms banals qui ont marqués l'histoire par leurs actes, et non par leurs noms. Conan il n'aurait pas marqué les esprits avec un autre nom car il a était créé dans une démarche de super-héros et que niveau  background, bah c'est tout simplement bof. 

Ce n'est pas Alexandre le Grand ou Guillaume le Conquérant par exemple.
Dans le cas de Jean le Normand ce nom est très célèbre pour ceux qui s'intéresse à certain versants ésotériques de l'histoire de France. Je n'ai rien laissé au hasard, faites moi confiance et rangez vos noms à la Final Fantasy.

Et pour finir, dans le jeu, Jean le Normand n'est pas un personnage principal mais juste l'arrière grand père du héros, il est mort depuis bien longtemps, ce n'est qu'un personnages de background qui doit représenter les temps passés. Il n'a pas vocation à marquer les esprits.

----------


## Septa

Et de toute manière ça pourrait être pire...
Ca pourrait être Jean le Breton. ::ninja:: 

Sinon Tyler je me demande comment tu trouve le temps pour tout ça... Je suis épaté.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Chômage persistant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah ouais parasite donc  :tired: 


Nan mais sinon y'a Gérard Lenorman de disponible.
Gérard ça claque plus que Jean.


Bon et celui-là tu prévois de le sortir vers quand/où/comment/à combien ?
Démo ou pas ?
T'as pas un troisième projet qui va s'intercaler dans le planning ?
Comment fais ta copine pour te supporter ?

----------


## Froyok

> Chômage persistant.


T'envisage de te lancer en freelance ? Produire d'autre jeux ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bon et celui-là tu prévois de le sortir vers quand ?


Printemps/été 2010 si tout se passe bien.



> où/comment ?


En digital ca c'est sûr, mais où je ne sais pas exactement. Déjà je bosse sur un site officiel en parallèle.



> à combien ?


Je ne sais pas, je ne cherche pas à m'enrichir, si je peux couvrir les dépenses dut au dev (les différentes licences pour les logiciels que j'utilise et la musique, ca m'a couté bonbon -_o)
En tout cas je veux que l'éventuel prix soit symbolique. Genre 3.90 comme un CPC, ca me botterai bien.



> Démo ou pas ?


Probablement, mais une fois que le jeu sera fini (pas que le but soit justement d'atteindre une démo comme pour Era), je trouve ca normal d'essayer un jeu pour voir si il nous plait.



> T'as pas un troisième projet qui va s'intercaler dans le planning ?


Non une fois Fol fini je me remets sur Era, j'ai essayé d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la naissance de Fol mais je sais pas si tout le monde a bien compris ^^'.



> Comment fais ta copine pour te supporter ?


Mystère, car en plus je suis vraiment un sale con dans la vie de tous les jours. Mais elle me soutient dans tout ce que j'entreprends.



> T'envisage de te lancer en freelance ? Produire d'autre jeux ?


Je sais pas vraiment, je fais ca un peu tête baissée, la seule chose de sûr c'est que le succès ou non de Fol servira directement à financer Era qui est bien plus couteux en terme de licence et temps de développement.
Et après, on verra si j'ai encore un toit sur la tête parce que brancher un ordi sur le trottoir c'est pas super ergonomique.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAgh pour le prix, si le jeu est réussi, autant te faire récompenser un minimum aussi.
J'veux dire, la générosité c'est bien, mais faut bouffer aussi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est même pas de la générosité, c'est vraiment que j'ai pas ca dans le sang. 
Le mieux serait peut être de laisser le prix au bon vouloir du joueur, les plus pauvres peuvent jouer et ceux qui veulent soutenir le projet peuvent le faire...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais t'ouvres une page de dons au moins.

Mais même si t'as pas ça dans le sang, dans la mesure où ty chômes, heu, ça t'aiderait bien quand même nan ?
A moins que tu ne sois un vil héritier Rockfeller avec une Rolex à chaque poignet ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mais même si t'as pas ça dans le sang, dans la mesure où ty chômes, heu, ça t'aiderait bien quand même nan ?


Ouais j'y passe la majorité de mon temps et ca m'aiderait forcement super bien mais que veux tu que je te dise, on se refait pas.




> A moins que tu ne sois un vil héritier Rockfeller avec une Rolex à chaque poignet ?


 ::cry::  Je ne suis qu'un fils du prolétariat avec le porte monnaie vide et des rêves de voyages plein la tête.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Un petit pas à pas d'un décor.*

----------


## Sheldor

> Moi je parle de personnages réels, l'histoire est rempli de noms banals qui ont marqués l'histoire par leurs actes, et non par leurs noms. Conan il n'aurait pas marqué les esprits avec un autre nom car il a était créé dans une démarche de super-héros et que niveau  background, bah c'est tout simplement bof. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas Alexandre le Grand ou Guillaume le Conquérant par exemple.
> Dans le cas de Jean le Normand ce nom est très célèbre pour ceux qui s'intéresse à certain versants ésotériques de l'histoire de France. Je n'ai rien laissé au hasard, faites moi confiance et rangez vos noms à la Final Fantasy.
> 
> Et pour finir, dans le jeu, Jean le Normand n'est pas un personnage principal mais juste l'arrière grand père du héros, il est mort depuis bien longtemps, ce n'est qu'un personnages de background qui doit représenter les temps passés. Il n'a pas vocation à marquer les esprits.



Remarquons par vos propos que vous ne devez avoir qu'une connaissance superficielle du barbare de R.E.Howard.

Pour préciser, Conan n'est pas un prénom particulièrement excentrique dans la mesure où son origine directe nous vient des territoires gaéliques où il fut, je l'imagine, commodément usité.

Du reste, je ne commenterai pas le fantaisiste dessein que vous prêtez à l'auteur concernant la raison d'être de son personnage, ni plus que le jugement, paraissant bien mal renseigné et établi si l'on tient compte de son verdict péremptoire, nous apprenant avec douleur l'état lamentable dans lequel Howard quitta et "prostra" son univers.

----------


## Froyok

> Remarquons par vos propos que vous ne devez avoir qu'une connaissance superficielle du barbare de R.E.Howard.


Ok.




> Pour préciser, Conan n'est pas un prénom particulièrement excentrique dans la mesure où son origine directe nous vient des territoires gaéliques où il fut, je l'imagine, commodément usité.


Yep, un prénom associé au contexte et lieu, ici Jean ça s'accorde.




> Du reste, je ne commenterai pas le fantaisiste dessein que vous prêtez à l'auteur concernant la raison d'être de son personnage, ni plus que le jugement, paraissant bien mal renseigné et établi si l'on tient compte de son verdict péremptoire, nous apprenant avec douleur l'état lamentable dans lequel Howard quitta et "prostra" son univers.


Rien capté.  :tired: 
"Heiiiiing ?"

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 


"Madame puis-je vous écarter la rondelle pour y introduire mon appendice génital, remarquez que par sa taille il ne vous fera aucun dégât interne fâcheux". 
Tu te force à être pédant ou c'est naturel ? 
Tu devrais prendre des cours avec Boulon il pourra peut-être t'aider à te décrisper...

----------


## Mephisto

Je crois que tu viens de te mettre le fan club des barbares en slip à dos ( le fan club hein, pas le slip, ça existe pas un slip à dos ).  :^_^: 

Faudrait essayer de tous parler comme ça une journée, pour voir. :tired:

----------


## Sheldor

> "Madame puis-je vous écarter la rondelle pour y introduire mon appendice génital, remarquez que par sa taille il ne vous fera aucun dégât interne fâcheux". 
> Tu te force à être pédant ou c'est naturel ? 
> Tu devrais prendre des cours avec Boulon il pourra peut-être t'aider à te décrisper...



Je ne prendrai pas ombrage de vos enfantillages, vous apparaissez rustres alors qu'on se présente à vous dans la plus glabre des courtoisies.

Pour le reste, le rhéteur est en droit de ne pas rétorquer à propos, en revanche il ne se permettrait que difficilement, par égard pour lui-même, ce type de répartie empruntant davantage au barbare décérébré que vous vous plaisez à décrire plutôt qu'à celui à côté duquel vous semblez être passé.

Bonne chance dans vos travaux, quoi qu'il en soit.



> Je crois que tu viens de te mettre le fan club des barbares en slip à dos


Si seulement vous pouviez vous les imaginer. Ah !

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis pas rustre, je suis Normand, je te coupe la tête et je m'assoie dessus.




> Bonne chance dans vos travaux, quoi qu'il en soit.


Merci !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hu hu, tu découvres Sheldor, Tyler ?

C'est normal, il poste toujours comme ça.
Après est-ce que c'est un genre ou est-ce que c'est naturel...(et je me demande ce qui serait le plus inquiétant  :tired: ).

----------


## Froyok

Han, un roleplayer sur un forum !  ::o:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oui je le découvre et... non rien. Il me fait un peur.

----------


## Mephisto

::O:  Wai...moi aussi...Sa boulangère doit criser à chaques fois qu'il passe.


Bon avec tout ça on perd le fil, ça avance bien Fate of Lambs ? Tu penses lui trouver un nom plus frenchouillard qui collera bien avec les autres noms du jeu, t'as de nouveaux screens ? Un truc à lâcher pour les crevards que nous sommes ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu penses lui trouver un nom plus frenchouillard qui collera bien avec les autres noms du jeu, t'as de nouveaux screens ? Un truc à lâcher pour les crevards que nous sommes ?


Pour le moment, ce n'est pas le plus important pour moi. Pour les screens j'ai posté un truc 10 posts plus haut.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Voici deux morceaux de la Bande son :

*Le thème d'ouverture:*
  

*Le thème de la carte:*

----------


## Froyok

> Voici deux morceaux de la Bande son :


Perso : j'aime pas du tout, elle sont trop simplistes et pas immersives je trouve. Limite tape sur les nerfs. Déjà que ton jeu est avec des screens figé, la, sans vouloir être méchant, je suis sur de dormir.  ::zzz::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Le truc que t'as peut-être pas encore compris c'est que je ne cherche pas à faire un truc next-gen tape à l'œil de kévin l'abruti notoire qui ne sait pas lire, je cherche à faire un jeu qui rappelle avec nostalgie les jeux d'aventures des années 80-90, la musique colle donc parfaitement, je dirais même mieux, elle semble avoir était composée dans ce but.

Pour l'immersion faudrait peut être attendre de vivre l'aventure non ? En l'état ca ne veut rien dire.

Et le jeu n'est pas une succession de screens figés, le ciel est animé, les persos sont animés, certains éléments des décors sont animés... Bref. Va froyok, va.

----------


## Froyok

> Le truc que t'as peut-être pas encore compris c'est que je ne cherche pas à faire un truc next-gen tape à l'œil de kévin l'abruti notoire qui ne sait pas lire, je cherche à faire un jeu qui rappelle avec nostalgie les jeux d'aventures des années 80-90, la musique colle donc parfaitement, je dirais même mieux, elle semble avoir était composée dans ce but.


Ok, je comprends mieux.
M'enfin j'ai jamais parlé d'effets next-gen, juste que je trouvais la musique trop redondante et exaspérante si on passe un temps soit peu de temps sur la carte par exemple. J'ai peur que les quelques aigu fatigues à la longue. En plus tes pistes ne sont pas très longues, donc si elles se répètent... Imagine le futur lecteur, si tu donne la possiiblité de lire un livre, tu crois que ça donnera envie une musique qui se répète toute les 1:30 si elle n'est calme et reposée ?
Bon je dis ça par rapport aux deux pistes présentées que je trouve trop agressive.




> Et le jeu n'est pas une succession de screens figés, le ciel est animé, les persos sont animés, certains éléments des décors sont animés... Bref. Va froyok, va.


Tu m'excuseras, mais ça je pouvais pas le savoir, on a eu jusqu'ici que des screens, et je me basais sur tes techniques utilisé avec Era. Tant mieux si c'est plus dynamique désormais !  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu m'excuseras, mais ça je pouvais pas le savoir


C'est pour ca qu'il fallait s'abstenir d'affirmer.

Après pour la musique il y a le mixage, elle sera bien plus basse et des bruitages y seront ajoutés comme des bruits d'oiseaux etc... Moi je la trouve parfaite, et pour la redondance on va pas passer 10 ans à regarder la carte non plus.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm  :tired: 
J'attends de voir ce que ça donne en jouant, une musique peut paraître génial ou pourrie à l'écoute comme ça, mais c'est juxtaposé avec la "scène" qu'on se rend mieux compte.

Au pire je coupe la zik et je fous du MEtallica en fond sonore  :Cigare:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Hmmm 
> J'attends de voir ce que ça donne en jouant, une musique peut paraître génial ou pourrie à l'écoute comme ça, mais c'est juxtaposé avec la "scène" qu'on se rend mieux compte.
> 
> Au pire je coupe la zik et je fous du MEtallica en fond sonore


D'accord avec Grosquick : hors contexte, une b.o. perd de son impact. Wait and see...

Ou alors avec du Blind Guardian, là, ça deviendrait épique...

 :Bave: 


 :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*

A l'instar du système de caractéristiques du personnage principal, les loots des combats et quêtes secondaires seront aléatoires permettant à chaque nouvelle aventure d'avoir un équipement bien différent, d'ailleurs les objets en général auront une réelle importance et permettront d'influencer réellement les quêtes, exemple: looter une corde permettra d'avoir une manière de plus de passer un point précis (et même d'accéder à de nouvelles possibilités d'actions hors quêtes), alors que sans corde il faudra se rabattre sur d'autres moyens, diplomatie, violence, ruse etc...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais.
Et quid de la partie "gros poissard" où on loote que des merdouilles ?  :tired: 



Bon ok, en fait ça semble bien alléchant ton idée. A condition que la Corde ne soit pas le seul objet aléatoire permettant de passer un obstacle.

D'ailleurs ton jeu se passe uniquement en ville/chateau , ou tu prévois des régions diverses ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il y a pleins d'objets différents, la corde était juste un exemple, de même que si on est un poissard le déroulement de la partie s'en ressentira grandement. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que j'ai tablé sur seulement 8 caractéristiques principales (force, endurance, intelligence, adresse, charisme, chance, réputation et richesse) pour pouvoir les utiliser constamment et offrir des parties réellement différentes.

La surface de jeu comprends toute une région, du mont des lucioles à la cité de Dalgelhe, des routes frontières aux forêts des hors la loi, des monastères et autres églises, des grottes et des donjons abandonnés dans des coins reculés... (On en aperçoit quelques uns dans les screens de la news)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Petit détail, on pourra cliquer sur n'importe quel élément de n'importe quel décors, et ainsi obtenir, commentaires et descriptions. De nombreux morceaux de background seront distillés de cette façon.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*
Le système de combat est fini, avec au menu : gestion des stats force/endurance/adresse/chance, des attaques, attaques risquées, parades, ripostes, esquives et comme dit plus haut, loots aléatoires.
Il n'y a pas de système d'expérience mais une probabilité d'une chance sur 5,10,20 ou 50 (selon plusieurs critères) de gagner un point sur une des stats ou une compétence.

----------


## Jeanne

Waoh, votre projet ma tapé dans l'œil, très impatiente de découvrir le résultat ! Mes encouragements.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci bien !  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tiens je me suis créé une page sur moddb. Vachement sympa comme site. 

Si un anglophone passe par là et qu'il peut me corriger les erreurs de tournure du log de trad, je lui fais un bisou.

----------


## Froyok

Hop, tracking !  ::): 
Si tu veux des infos pour son fonctionnement, hésite pas, je l'utilise depuis plus d'un an ce site.

----------


## Mephisto

mmoouui.  :tired:  C'est vrai que ça a l'air pas mal mais vu comme ça la, je trouve ça surtout très fouilli, y en a partout.

Je continuerais à checker le forum, cay plus le bien.  ::P: 

Et retournes bosser tyler, communiquer sur son jeu c'est le meilleur moyen de pas avancer et de virer au vaporware.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

T'inquiètes pas j'avance plus que je ne pourrais l'espérer, j'ai un super rythme en ce moment. 
D'ailleurs pour la petite stat, je viens de franchir les 500 h de boulot sur fol, pour approximativement 3 ou 4 heures de jeu effectif.  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

> Si un anglophone passe par là et qu'il peut me corriger les erreurs de tournure du log de trad, je lui fais un bisou.


Envoie les bisous et va voir ta boite à MP  :;): 

Sinon, je passais par là par hasard, et ben ça fait bigrement envie. Purée, faut en avoir, des Ballz of stell pour se lancer, comme ça, tout de go. Bonne chance pour la suite, et si t'as besoin d'un coup de patte...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Classe, merci à toi znokiss ! D'ailleurs j'ai constaté après un petit sondage interne que la majorité des sondés ne connaissaient pas le jeu car tout simplement ils n'allaient/ne connaissaient pas la rubrique devblog.

Manque de lisibilité ? Cette rubrique avec celle des jeux indépendants n'aurait-elle pas sa place dans un sous forum de la section jeux vidéo pc ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bon ce soir je vais vous parler un peu des choix et conséquences dans Fol.
Mon ambition est de créer un jeu avec de RÉELLES conséquences à vos actes et pas seulement des allusions dans des dialogues par ci par là.

A ce titre le jeu comptera une multitude de choix tout au long du déroulement et une cinquantaine ayant des conséquences très importantes sur la suite du déroulement.

Voici 2 exemples dans le début du jeu (sans leurs répercussions, ce serait dommage de vous spoiler):

Pour des raisons que vous apprendrez dans le jeu, vous serez amené à transmettre une lettre scellée au roi de Dalgelhe (la principale cité du royaume), mais ce dernier ayant subit une tentative d'assassinat vous serez refoulé pour cause de quarantaine le temps de retrouver l'assassin. Le garde à l'entrée principale vous proposera devant votre insistance de transmettre cette lettre à votre place... 
Allez vous accepter et faire confiance à quelqu'un que vous ne connaissez que par l'uniforme, ou la garder au risque que le message important qu'elle contient n'arrive pas à temps ? Le choix et les conséquences seront bien réelles, alors réfléchissez bien.

De même, sur le chemin du retour, vous serez amené à chercher un endroit sûr où dormir (la région est remplie de brigands en tout genre), l'hôte une fois trouvé se questionnera au détour d'une conversation sur qui vous êtes vraiment... Peut être l'assassin ? 
Vous aurez à ce moment deux choix, vous défendre vigoureusement, vous n'êtes pas un assassin, ou laisser planer le doute. Ce choix aura aussi des conséquences significatives dans la suite de l'aventure.

Voilà, j'espère que ca vous laisse entrevoir à quoi ressemblera l'aventure que vous proposera Fol.

----------


## kilfou

Mais  :Bave:  quoi.

La sortie §§§§

----------


## Tyler Durden

Cadeau pour vous ! Voici un art-work/fond d'écran téléchargeable en 1600x900 (qui rend forcement mieux) *ici*.

----------


## Froyok

Tiens, ça me turlupinais à l'instant, quand j'étais au lit :
ton système de choix, qui nous conduit vers une partie bien spécifique de l'histoire, c'est assez clairement visible, ou ce sera aussi à coups de questions anodines et de choix d'attitudes (armure porté, etc.) ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ça dépend, les choix normaux peuvent dépendre de n'importe quoi, mais les choix qui ont réellement des conséquences (il ne s'agit pas de choix qui ouvrent une autre partie de l'histoire mais bien des choix qui influent et changent cette dernière. Je précise car j'en suis pas peu fier.) sont à 90% due à des choix du joueur, le reste est plus de l'ordre de la fatalité (jouer une femme, être poisseux, avoir une certaine réputation etc...)

Et tu crois que c'est l'heure d'être au pieux ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Cadeau pour vous ! Voici un art-work/fond d'écran téléchargeable en 1600x900 (qui rend forcement mieux) *ici*.
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g...ec001COPIE.png


Et moi qui pensais innocemment être le seul à qui tu avais fait part de ce splendide artwork...

 :Emo: 



Mais plus ça vient, plus je me demande lequel de tes jeu sera le meilleur... FoL, Era ?

Vivement que les deux sortent, pour pouvoir en juger par nous même...
 :Bave: 


Keep up the good work...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et moi qui pensais innocemment être le seul à qui tu avais fait part de ce splendide artwork...
> 
> Mais plus ça vient, plus je me demande lequel de tes jeu sera le meilleur... FoL, Era ?
> 
> Vivement que les deux sortent, pour pouvoir en juger par nous même...
> .


Oh il est cadeau pour tout le monde mais je te l'ai apporté sur le palier de ta porte salaud !

Pour le problème Era je suis bien conscient de l'avoir annoncé trop tôt et d'avoir fait beaucoup d'erreurs de coms, j'ai perdu surement de la crédibilité et des joueurs potentiels sur le coup, mais tant pis. 

Le tournant dans ma tête c'est fait quand j'ai vu du coin de l'oeil un type dans un relay gare st lazare lire la petite news de Boulon dans CPC, je me suis dit: "putain tyler on te prends au sérieux quand même, on t'attends et il y a même peut-être des joueurs que ca intéresse".

Et là je me suis dit qu'avec Era j'avais sauté les deux pieds dans le plat et que je voulais faire un truc parfait avec 3000 choses dedans. Et puis je me suis rendu compte que tout seul aux manettes c'était pas possible et qu'il fallait bosser, se fixer des limites et des objectifs réalisable si je voulais accoucher d'un vrai jeu, un jour.

Oubliez Era tel que vous l'avez connu c'était une démo pas du tout aboutie, depuis j'ai appris mille choses, je sais beaucoup mieux coder en ruby, j'ai une façon de travailler beaucoup plus structuré avec des plannings et tout.

Nan sérieux Fol sera *LE RPG* indé avec de *vrais* choix et de *vrais* conséquences. (ouais j'me la raconte.)

Era maintenant c'est le futur, l'univers me plait beaucoup et je ne compte pas le laisser au stade d'une vulgaire démo moisie. Mais ce combat je vais devoir le mener avec des armes à la hauteur de mes ambitions. J'aimerai même que ce soit un jeu en vrai 3D et tout (même si je reste amoureux transis de la 2D).  

On verra, en attendant je veux finir Fate of Lambs et montrer de quoi je suis capable.

(Au fait, j'ai mis le premier post à jour pour ceux qui sont arrivés en route).

----------


## Diwydiant

Putain, c'est beau...

 :Emo: 


On dirait du William Wallace, car on sent ton envie de libertéééééééééééééééé !!!



Courage, Tyler, tu sais qu'ici tu auras toujours des VRAIS joueurs pour te soutenir jusqu'à l'accouchement de tes bébés...


Et surtout, fais toi plaisir, c'est le plus important !



 ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Merci bien diwy  ::'(: 









(T'es con j'suis en train de relire ce que j'ai écrit en imaginant W.Wallace le gueuler  :^_^: )

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> O
> Era maintenant c'est le futur, l'univers me plait beaucoup et je ne compte pas le laisser au stade d'une vulgaire démo moisie.


Ah putain mais y'a intérêt quoi.
Après nous avoir alléché avec ton "Fallout" persque neskgen, faudrait mieux le sortir un jour si tu tiens à ton intégrité physique  :tired:

----------


## Came Yon

Rooo je viens de découvrir ton projet. Si tu tiens toutes tes promesses, et je n'en doute pas, on va se retrouver devant un truc impressionnant !

Alors de mon côté, je ne peux que t'encourager, mais c'est de bon coeur  ::P: .
Un jeu où ya un mec qui s'appelle Jean le Normand (mon arrière-grand-père s'appelait Jean, et il était Normand  :Emo: ), et de la musique baroque jouée au synthétiseur, je l'achèterai les yeux fermés.

Pour en revenir à la musique, simple curiosité, tu vas payer des droits au compositeur/musicien ou c'est libre ? En tout cas elle est pas trop mal choisie, un faux air de musique 8 bits et elle colle quand même à ton thème moyenâgeux, t'as mis du temps à la trouver ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Rooo je viens de découvrir ton projet. Si tu tiens toutes tes promesses, et je n'en doute pas, on va se retrouver devant un truc impressionnant !
> Alors de mon côté, je ne peux que t'encourager, mais c'est de bon coeur .


Rooo merci beaucoup je suis toujours très sensible aux encouragements !




> Pour en revenir à la musique, simple curiosité, tu vas payer des droits au compositeur/musicien ou c'est libre ? En tout cas elle est pas trop mal choisie, un faux air de musique 8 bits et elle colle quand même à ton thème moyenâgeux, t'as mis du temps à la trouver ?


Ouep j'vais payer les droits. Droits exorbitants de mon point de vue au passage mais je n'ai pas le choix.
 Et oui j'ai mis du temps à la trouver, j'ai cherché des mois et je suis tombé là dessus par hasard, c'était exactement ce que je cherchais, des musiques avec des relents 8 bits justement. 
D'ailleurs j'ai mis que deux morceaux à l'écoute pour pas spolier trop et juste donner un avant goût, mais l'album est une véritable réussite les pistes sont toutes plus réussie les unes que les autres.

----------


## Tyler Durden

*Petite news:*

Dans la taverne de Dalgelhe vous pourrez vous adonner à divers jeux de dés (aux règles simples).

Vous pourrez y parier de l'argent, des pièces d'équipements et même avoir recours à des préteurs pour vous refaire. Gare à l'endettement, ca peut vite finir avec la gorge tranchée dans la ruelle d'à coté...
(Oui les dés sont anachroniques mais c'est voulu, ils sont magiques et une quête y est rattachée.)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Nan par pitié, pas le jeu à la con avec des paris, on a ça dans tous les Rpg...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ouep mais dans FOL l'argent est très rare et c'est réellement tentant et flippant de se risquer à parier. Contrairement aux autres Rpg justement. Ça permet aussi de s'attirer des emmerdes avec la pègre locale et ca c'est classe.

----------


## Gwargl

On pourra jouer au cul de chouette ?

En tout cas, bonne continuation pour ton projet qui commence vraiment à me faire envie.
500h de boulot c'est impressionnant. Tu fais ça sur ton temps libre ou tu t'y consacres entièrement ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je mis consacre entièrement, je suis un putain de parasite transfusé aux aides sociales et entretenu par des femmes plus belles les unes que les autres.

----------


## kilfou

Ça fait très The Witcher ton image avec les dés. Faut pas que ce soit aussi facile par contre mais sinon l'idée est sympa, j'y jouais souvent.

Et ça ferait un bel hommage à Gringo. Nénette §§§§

 :Emo:

----------


## Mephisto

Han, c'est stylé ça ton truc tyler, les jeux d'argent avec conséquences en bout de chaîne, c'est la classe. ::wub:: 

Continues comme ça, ça donne de plus en plus envie, tu peux déjà me compter pour les précommandes.  :;):  Et j'espère que sa sortie te permettra d'investir un peu et de faire de Era Vulgaris la perle que tu veux qu'il soit.

Au fait merci pour le wallpaper, ça rend pas mal sur mon netbook.  ::): 

( nempêche t'as de la chance de pouvoir t'investir autant, entre un taff à mi-temps et une femme qui a de gros besoins affectifs, j'ai pas assez de temps pour m'investir dans mes projets  ::|: )

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Continues comme ça, ça donne de plus en plus envie, tu peux déjà me compter pour les précommandes.  Et j'espère que sa sortie te permettra d'investir un peu et de faire de Era Vulgaris la perle que tu veux qu'il soit.


Mon but ultime est de pouvoir avec Fol, financer toutes les licences que j'aimerai pour Era, dont celle du moteur Torque qui me plairait bien.




> ( nempêche t'as de la chance de pouvoir t'investir autant, entre un taff à mi-temps et une femme qui a de gros besoins affectifs, j'ai pas assez de temps pour m'investir dans mes projets )


Arf, la mécanique bien huilée d'une société congelé et castratrice sous perfusions.

----------


## Mephisto

Je viens de me renseigner un peu sur le moteur Torque, et je dois avouer qu'il a l'air plutot efficace, ça coute combien une licence pour ce joujou ?  ::o: 

En tout cas si tu veux un coup de pouce supplémentaire pour Era, je pense que tu peux compter sur la communauté CPC, surtout ceux à fond sur le projet. Perso je suis prêt à payer FoL un peu plus cher que la normal, et comme ça payé Era un peu moins cher à sa sortie, histoire que tu ai plus de rentrées avant. 


T'inquietes pour la mécanique bien huilée, je bosse quand même, mais concrètement j'ai juste toujours rien de présentable.  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je viens de me renseigner un peu sur le moteur Torque, et je dois avouer qu'il a l'air plutot efficace, ça coute combien une licence pour ce joujou ?


1000 $ tout rond.





> En tout cas si tu veux un coup de pouce supplémentaire pour Era, je pense que tu peux compter sur la communauté CPC, surtout ceux à fond sur le projet. Perso je suis prêt à payer FoL un peu plus cher que la normal, et comme ça payé Era un peu moins cher à sa sortie, histoire que tu ai plus de rentrées avant.


Je suis quand même encore assez loin de toutes ces considérations pour le moment, la première étape pour moi, est de présenter un jeu fini et de qualité.




> T'inquietes pour la mécanique bien huilée, je bosse quand même, mais concrètement j'ai juste toujours rien de présentable.


Et quand penses tu enfin nous montrer quelque chose ? _*impatient_

----------


## Froyok

Ne prenez pas torque, mais prenez plutôt unity.
J'ai eu des retours sur torque comme quoi c'est une plaie à programmer.
Un des membres d'exil à déjà travaillé sur ce moteur et confirme ce point la : c'est mal foutu et on se prend la tête à programmer certaines choses. Et pourtant ils travaillaient sur un bête jeu de palteforme.




> *Petite news:*
> 
> Dans la taverne de Dalgelhe vous pourrez vous adonner à divers jeux de dés (aux règles simples).
> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/g.../plateauds.png
> Vous pourrez y parier de l'argent, des pièces d'équipements et même avoir recours à des préteurs pour vous refaire. Gare à l'endettement, ca peut vite finir avec la gorge tranchée dans la ruelle d'à coté...
> (Oui les dés sont anachroniques mais c'est voulu, ils sont magiques et une quête y est rattachée.)


Cette texture de bois me dit quelque chose...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ne prenez pas torque, mais prenez plutôt unity.
> J'ai eu des retours sur torque comme quoi c'est une plaie à programmer.
> Un des membres d'exil à déjà travaillé sur ce moteur et confirme ce point la : c'est mal foutu et on se prend la tête à programmer certaines choses. Et pourtant ils travaillaient sur un bête jeu de palteforme.


Ah ? J'ai entendu dire le contraire mais ca mérite d'être creusé. J'ai vu qu'Unity était bien sympa aussi. J'vais farfouiller.




> Cette texture de bois me dit quelque chose...


Ouep c'est du bois quoi. On utilise peut être le même fournisseur (libre de droits).

----------


## Froyok

> Ah ? J'ai entendu dire le contraire mais ca mérite d'être creusé. J'ai vu qu'Unity était bien sympa aussi. J'vais farfouiller.


Je te mettrais en contact avec le dit membre de mon équipe !  :;): 
Je t'envois son msn par mp.



> Ouep c'est du bois quoi. On utilise peut être le même fournisseur (libre de droits).


CgTexture ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> CgTexture ?


C'est ca. Entre autres.

----------


## Froyok

> C'est ca. Entre autres.


Un incontournable en même temps.  :;):

----------

